# Eos Utility



## einstein72586 (Dec 10, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck with wireless control of the Eos r using the Eos utility program? It does not seem to support it which I find strange. I could just be doing it wrong. Are there any other windows based programs to use as a substitute for wireless control of the Eos r for a surface pro tablet?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2019)

It is supposed to work, but there are a lot of steps, its difficult to impossible. I've had it working, but today, it doesn't work.


----------

